# Ibanez S thread



## rockstarazuri

I noticed a lack of threads relevant to the Ibanez S series, so I decided to make one. Here's a short review of mine;

I have the S5470F in Viking Red with the CL/LF set, and it rocks! Really comfortable to play live due to it's thin body. Even with the thin body, it sustains really well and has a thick sound. I think they made it out of really dense mahogany.

The stock pickups were quite good compared to the V series, quite responsive and tight, but not to my tastes. I prefer the CL/LF set more.

The neck plays like butter, like the typical thin Ibanez necks.

I don't use the bridge for whammy antics much, but it's really solid and stays in tune even after crazy dive bombs. It's really smooth compared to the Edge Pro and other knife-edged tremolos.

As for sustain problems, I don't notice any, I think they fixed it with the 2010 models which has a new middle pickup and new necks with the KTS reinforcement. As a matter of fact it sustains as long as (or maybe longer than!) my RGA321F.

The bad points ; when I bought it it needed a setup to suit my playing style and tuning, but otherwise it's awesome out of the factory. The middle pickup is kind of weak but nothing a pickup change wont do. Oh, and it gets too addictive to play when I play on it 


I think the fact that it has a thin body scares people off from buying a really great guitar. It's really comfortable and a lot of players use it as a mainstay for their live guitar. I'm surprised it doesn't get much publicity here. Let's hear it if you own an S series guitar!


----------



## Michael T

I don't own a 6 string but I have 3 of their MIJ 7 string brethren  
Love them, my favorite Ibanez EVER !!! 
** sorry for the 7 string invasion **


----------



## yingmin

Definitely my favorite Ibanez series. Love the thin bodies, love the ZR series bridges, and it might be strictly psychological, but I feel like these have more comfortable necks than their other guitars.


----------



## Blasphemer

I love my S


----------



## Mysticlamp

i've played a couple at GC and i love them still trying to save up to get one


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I was never really able to get seriously into the Sabers. I've owned a few, and love the aesthetics, but I'm just too much of an RG/UV guy.


----------



## dres_x

Here are my twins! S470 and SF470 both MIJ from the early 90s!


----------



## rockstarazuri

Woah, an SF! That's a rare one!


----------



## Riggy

My favourite guitars.

I've got an S470 in black. Really weird pickup combo. EMG81 in the bridge with the stock INF's in the single coil and neck.

Just need to find myself an S7 now.






Bad picture is bad.


----------



## Sephiroth952

Mine is still the best guitar I've ever played. Found a few that equal or come close but never better. The old f-series pickups are the shit.


----------



## Riggy

Sephiroth952 said:


> Mine is still the best guitar I've ever played. Found a few that equal or come close but never better. The old f-series pickups are the shit.



Splooge.


----------



## Mwoit

Blocked the bridge and loving it.


----------



## Into Obsidian

Could someone tell me the name of this model? isnt the finish called onyx or something like that?


----------



## unclejemima218

this thread is pure porn. here's my old one:


----------



## dres_x

rockstarazuri said:


> Woah, an SF! That's a rare one!



Yeah I was actually looking hard for that model for around 2-2.5 years before I found it!


----------



## Miek

I'll post some shots of my S540 next time I get some time with my camera. I love that guitar.


----------



## 77zark77

4x S540, 1x S1540, 3x 540s


----------



## jeremyb

Heres mine, S420, with a crazy lower horn carve, an EVO in the bridge and a PAF PRO in the neck


----------



## AxeHappy

A 1990 S540LTD is my main guitar! Don't have any pictures of it as it is right now though. 

I also scored a '94 S540CGM but it needs some work done on it's so it's not together. 

And my bass is a SB900!

Sabers are awesome.


----------



## Michael T

This Thread is pure win !!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Into Obsidian said:


> Could someone tell me the name of this model? isnt the finish called onyx or something like that?


 
It's a Korean made S2170SENTF. The finish is called "Swirled Ebony". It's actually Ebony wood that's been dyed and sanded to that pattern.


----------



## jordanky

S520EX:


----------



## Erick Kroenen

i love this thread!


----------



## BabUShka

WOw guys.. Thats some seriously beautiful guitars .. 
I own a S7320, my first and only 7string. I dont think it can be compared to your S'es, but still. I love it! 
had to import the guitar from Canada/Ebay to Norway but it went really well. Came with a nice Ibanez case.. 

When i bought it, it came with 09-52 strings, that really sucked. Thin strings, muddy sound and the pickups sounded like SHIT for high gain, especially with the low B string.. 
Recently I replaced the strings to 10-60 and put EMG707's in it, and it rocks! 
Really clear sound, great punch, thin Wizzard II neck and overall woth the money.


----------



## MikeH

I still kick myself in the ass every single day for letting this guitar go. I miss it so much.


----------



## ivancic1al

So, much, GAS!


----------



## adaman

I love my S series guitars! the 540sol is my favorite, maple necked sabers FTW!


----------



## Sephiroth952

adaman said:


> I love my S series guitars! the 540sol is my favorite, maple necked sabers FTW!


Brethren!


----------



## simulclass83

Holy crap this thread actually returned my S-Series gas! Was there ever a longer scale S-Series?


----------



## ibanezRG1527

simulclass83 said:


> Holy crap this thread actually returned my S-Series gas! Was there ever a longer scale S-Series?



nope


----------



## grogarage

I got my S540 in '92 and still have it, i'v had many good quality guitars over the years but this one is a keeper, all stock with ibz/dim it beats the hell out of my stock 93 rg550, done tons of gigs and needed very few setup/adjustment, for the price i could get for it right now, there's no way i'll sell it...what can i get of this quality below 500$? If you like Ibz thin necks, this guitar offers alot of tone and playbility.


----------



## dres_x

I really wish they'd make the S equivalent of an RG565...imagine...S with maple board, reverse headstock and HS config...


----------



## Izebecool

jordanky said:


> S520EX:



Omg I want to do this with my s520ex. That is amazing looking 100 times better than stock!


----------



## MikeyLHolm

jordanky said:


> S520EX:



Wow, that looks neat. I didn't even know there is a stock S with well positioned Volume pot or is that some sort of Custom? The whole standard position of Vol-knob is the main reason i've been dodging Ibanezes like bullets. Pretty much have to have pickguard so you can easily modify the positions of them knobs. It is just on the way and don't like to drill new holes there.

Which year that model was made? And is there any other stock Ibanez S/RG etc. type guitars with similar positioned volume and perhaps even tone somewhere!?!??


----------



## kuma

simulclass83 said:


> Holy crap this thread actually returned my S-Series gas! Was there ever a longer scale S-Series?



Yes, the S6CSD1, part of the Japan-market only 'LA Custom Shop Designed' series. 27" scale, TOM-style fixed bridge.


----------



## Swyse

I only own the blue and grey one now, but I painted the yellow one and my brother wanted it so I sold it to him.


----------



## metal_sam14

My contribution


----------



## jr1092

My favorite Ibanez shape.


----------



## Cyntex

Here's mine, I put in 2 dimarzio D-Activator - X's in after this photo was taken:


----------



## rockstarazuri

^ That just looks awesome


----------



## Rap Hat

This is my S1520FB - I love the bubinga on it, and the guitar sounds pretty awesome for what it is. Unfortunately, it's falling apart, with the bubinga neck stripe starting to pop out of the neck ugh. I'd love to get the thing all fixed up, but I'm not sure where to get started since I'd prefer doing it myself. Also I hate floating trems (This'll be properly blocked someday, I swear).


----------



## Levi79

1990 540S in Desert Yellow with Dimarzio D-Activators.
This was actually my dream guitar at one point. I saved and decided I would never find one and was about to get an RG550 DY anniversary and this popped up on kijiji. Played twice since 1990.





1997 S540 FMTT now with F series pickups (from other S) These pickups are actually sick. This guitar plays better than the JP I have. Legit.


----------



## MikeH

Cheesy 80s-themed guitars FTMFW.


----------



## Miek

I take shitty pictures because I can't hold my hands still. S540FM with bareknuckle nailbombs


----------



## rockstarazuri

S540FM's will always look awesome in my book. ^^b


----------



## Just A Box

Great thread idea. I _had_ an S earlier in my guitar life, and am heavily leaning towards one, so I've got a couple of questions:



I've heard talk about reliability issues with the Edge Zero system. It seems like the dream trem, as I love the idea of bearings as opposed to knife edges, but.....
I'm looking at a six and a seven over the next year & am considering the Ernie Ball Sterling JPM, neck-and-neck with the S, especially in light of the rumors of a Sterling JP7, as I love the body styles & easthetics, but I'm not affording a EBMM any time this life. Can anybody speak to the overall quality of the Sterling line compared to the S series? (I have several Ibanez guitars including a Jem, and am sure I'd be quite pleased with the Ibby's feel & playability)
I'm definitely looking for a Petrucci-ish sound & would like to try the LF/CL combo, but I've heard that this particular combo in the mahogany bodied S isn't (for some) too pleasing, whereas I would obviously be closer to the wood choices in the EBMM model with the more affordable Sterling model & therefore closer to the EBMM JP tone I'm looking for. The Breed's I have in my mahogany RG are ridiculously versatile, and would love to try the CL/LF combo, but don't want to get an S if it's not a good match with the mahogany.

Thanks in advance, guys.
BTW, here's my old S. IBZ USA pickups, square heel & original edge (I believe). Wish I wasn't a dumb kid when I decided to sell it...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Just A Box said:


> I've heard talk about reliability issues with the Edge Zero system. It seems like the dream trem, as I love the idea of bearings as opposed to knife edges, but.....



The modern (post 02') Sabers have the Zero Resistance trem, not the Edge Zero, so anything negative you've heard about the EZ doesn't apply. 



> I'm looking at a six and a seven over the next year & am considering the Ernie Ball Sterling JPM, neck-and-neck with the S, especially in light of the rumors of a Sterling JP7, as I love the body styles & easthetics, but I'm not affording a EBMM any time this life. Can anybody speak to the overall quality of the Sterling line compared to the S series? (I have several Ibanez guitars including a Jem, and am sure I'd be quite pleased with the Ibby's feel & playability)



It depends, are you going with a MIJ or MIK/MII Saber? A MIJ Saber will make those Sterlings feel like toys. 



> I'm definitely looking for a Petrucci-ish sound & would like to try the LF/CL combo, but I've heard that this particular combo in the mahogany bodied S isn't (for some) too pleasing, whereas I would obviously be closer to the wood choices in the EBMM model with the more affordable Sterling model & therefore closer to the EBMM JP tone I'm looking for. The Breed's I have in my mahogany RG are ridiculously versatile, and would love to try the CL/LF combo, but don't want to get an S if it's not a good match with the mahogany.



Tons of guys on here LOVE the LF/CL combo in Mahogany. 

P.S. It looks like your Saber had the Lo-Pro Edge, not Original Edge.


----------



## yingmin

MaxOfMetal said:


> The modern (post 02') Sabers have the Zero Resistance trem, not the Edge Zero, so anything negative you've heard about the EZ doesn't apply.


He referred to having ball bearings instead of a knife edge, so he was talking about the ZR and either mistyped or was confused about the naming convention.

Personally, I'd take any flavor of ZR trem over a regular Edge any day.


----------



## rockstarazuri

^ what Max said 

The ZR trem is really smooth once you take out the ZPS springs. As far as reliability, I have had no problems with it. It's also quite forgiving about tuning stability if the trem angle is slightly not parallel with the guitar body compared to the other trems.

As for the CL/LF combo, they rock. I love them


----------



## Just A Box

MaxOfMetal said:


> The modern (post 02') Sabers have the Zero Resistance trem, not the Edge Zero, so anything negative you've heard about the EZ doesn't apply.



My mistake, I _am_ referring to the current trem. I had read about some breakage issues with them. I'm only interested in comparing the current S models (24 fret, ZR Trem)





MaxOfMetal said:


> It depends, are you going with a MIJ or MIK/MII Saber? A MIJ Saber will make those Sterlings feel like toys.


I'm sure I'd agree, but I'm looking at new models with 24 frets. And, the big reason I'm interested in the new S models, in addition to holding off until they got 24 frets, was the ZR trem, as I hate the idea of getting a bagged-out, dinged up, older guitar with a trem/knife edges on the back nine, so-to-speak. But roller bearings.... _yes, please._





MaxOfMetal said:


> Tons of guys on here LOVE the LF/CL combo in Mahogany.


That's a plus...



MaxOfMetal said:


> P.S. It looks like your Saber had the Lo-Pro Edge, not Original Edge.


Probably correct, as I was like, 22 and that guitar is long gone. I knew _nothing_ about models, trems, or any important aspect regarding what I had for a guitar other than it looked good, sounded good & stayed in tune.

Ironically, at 39, most attempts to impart what I've learned over 25 years of playing & owning many guitars to younger kids, in an effort to keep them from making many of the mistakes I made at their age, falls on deaf ears for the most part. Oh, if I only had a few of those guitars from my younger, stupider days back....

Thanks again -


----------



## s5470Pro

Some badass guitars in here. I just listed mine for sale but this threads got me second guessing. I have the 5470 tks 2009. Love it thin body. Thin neck. Light and fast but I do have complaints. I bought new and these things are too overpriced. The sustain in mine sucks as well as the pups. I was pretty dissatisfied due to the price I paid for a prestige guitar with not so prestige pups


----------



## DraggAmps

MikeyLHolm said:


> Wow, that looks neat. I didn't even know there is a stock S with well positioned Volume pot or is that some sort of Custom? The whole standard position of Vol-knob is the main reason i've been dodging Ibanezes like bullets. Pretty much have to have pickguard so you can easily modify the positions of them knobs. It is just on the way and don't like to drill new holes there.
> 
> Which year that model was made? And is there any other stock Ibanez S/RG etc. type guitars with similar positioned volume and perhaps even tone somewhere!?!??



I know what you mean. That's why I just picked up an RGD2120z, which has a great volume knob placement and the pickup selector is where it should be, IMO. I haven't actually received it yet, but it's basically an RG body with extra carving, and I've always loved the feel of RG bodies much more than Sabers. And considering I think the look of the body (shape) is the best Ibanez has ever come out with, I can pretty safely say it's my favorite series/body. Plus, it's a 26.5 in. scale length. I can't imagine a more perfect guitar (for my needs, for heavier music)!!!


----------



## jordanky

MikeyLHolm said:


> Wow, that looks neat. I didn't even know there is a stock S with well positioned Volume pot or is that some sort of Custom? The whole standard position of Vol-knob is the main reason i've been dodging Ibanezes like bullets. Pretty much have to have pickguard so you can easily modify the positions of them knobs. It is just on the way and don't like to drill new holes there.
> 
> Which year that model was made? And is there any other stock Ibanez S/RG etc. type guitars with similar positioned volume and perhaps even tone somewhere!?!??



This guitar is an S520EX, I filled in the volume hole and resprayed the guitar. I've got a build thread on here somewhere!


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

dres_x said:


> Here are my twins! S470 and SF470 both MIJ from the early 90s!


 

Those are a beautiful pair of guitars !!!.


----------



## MikeyLHolm

jordanky said:


> This guitar is an S520EX, I filled in the volume hole and resprayed the guitar. I've got a build thread on here somewhere!



Thx & that explains alot! How do they play, considering it seems to be a bit cheaper model? The bridge is same tho than in the prestige S-models? I'll see if i can find the building topic.


----------



## Arcadiagrooves

jr1092 said:


> My favorite Ibanez shape.


 

Which Ibanez model is this?! This thing is beautiful!!


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

Arcadiagrooves said:


> Which Ibanez model is this?! This thing is beautiful!!



S7420fm

Here's mine


----------



## Riggy

That's pretty tasty.

Just spent most of the weekend playing an S520EX with Invaders.






Sorry about quality. Bad iPhone pic is bad. I also have no idea why it's portrait instead of landscape.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Into Obsidian said:


> Could someone tell me the name of this model? isnt the finish called onyx or something like that?


 
Oh shit...


----------



## themike

I loved my S1520, definetly a great axe. You can't mess with the prestiege quality.


----------



## Sephiroth952

Bored = impromptu guitar photo session.


----------



## s5470Pro

I love S the best. What do you guys suggest Im looking to buy another but not looking to buy a new overpriced S. Looking used, which model do you guys think is best?

I really like the super wiz necks but im guessing the 3's are just as good?


----------



## Nimgoble

People seem to like the s540 a lot.


----------



## s5470Pro

ya thats what ive been looking at GC has a couple used for a good price might go there. BUT im going to PM you first to buy yours when I have the money if you still have it.


----------



## Miek

Sephiroth952 said:


> Bored = impromptu guitar photo session.




I want one of these to swap the neck onto my 540FM

(i'll whore it all i want)


----------



## Tristoner7

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sephiroth952

Miek said:


> I want one of these to swap the neck onto my 540FM
> 
> (i'll whore it all i want)


Heeeeeey, you stole my camera angle sir! 

Edit: I think we have that same vase....


----------



## Miek

I took that shot five or six days ago.


----------



## Sephiroth952

Miek said:


> I took that shot five or six days ago.


You steal my camera angle and the plans to my time traveling device?!? Bastard.


----------



## rockstarazuri

Not to be outdone, here's mine. Bad phone camera pics tho 











Had the tremolo blocked earlier for easier string and tuning changes. Don't get me wrong, the ZR tremolo is great, but I don't use it as much


----------



## youshy

rockstarazuri said:


> Not to be outdone, here's mine. Bad phone camera pics tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had the tremolo blocked earlier for easier string and tuning changes. Don't get me wrong, the ZR tremolo is great, but I don't use it as much



Could you show how you blocked your trem? I've been fucking with mine and I can't get it done right


----------



## aWoodenShip

youshy said:


> Could you show how you blocked your trem? I've been fucking with mine and I can't get it done right



 I've been considering doing the same to mine.


----------



## rockstarazuri

Erm, I don't have pics of that, but in short, I just cut a few small blocks of wood and placed it in between the tremolo bock and the body.

I loosened the springs all the way down, removed one of the springs, put the wood blocks in and returned the springs to where they were. Then I tightened the springs to keep the blocks in place. The thumbscrew of the ZR system really makes the job easy 

Wood block dimensions are 35mm x 20mm x 8mm for a good fit. (If I'm not mistaken)

In effect, it should look something like this, except that I didn't put any wood blocks behind the tremolo block.


----------



## aWoodenShip

Ah, I see, I was actually looking for whatever piece of hardware this is.


----------



## rockstarazuri

Ahh, that's a Tremol-no. If you have an older S series guitar that'll work too. Unfortunately you can't fit that in the new guitars with the ZR bridge.


----------



## aWoodenShip

Oh, how aptly named, and unfortunate too. I liked the idea of a piece of hardware that I could fasten on.


----------



## youshy

rockstarazuri said:


> Erm, I don't have pics of that, but in short, I just cut a few small blocks of wood and placed it in between the tremolo bock and the body.
> 
> I loosened the springs all the way down, removed one of the springs, put the wood blocks in and returned the springs to where they were. Then I tightened the springs to keep the blocks in place. The thumbscrew of the ZR system really makes the job easy
> 
> Wood block dimensions are 35mm x 20mm x 8mm for a good fit. (If I'm not mistaken)
> 
> In effect, it should look something like this, except that I didn't put any wood blocks behind the tremolo block.




Will try tonight, thanks a lot!


----------



## MikeHONCHO

S series is amazing!
With my friends V


----------



## rockstarazuri

My two workhorses. Less guitar is more play time


----------



## Jackrat

I love the EVERLOVING SHIT out of mine, nothing comes close need a pup swap sooooon






Wizard Prestige neck is fucking fantastic






Dat one piece top






Abalone inlays

and the ZPS2 <33333333











edit: Not a prestige neck but has prestige dimensions stil Wizard II and yes these are Indo made


----------



## PoonMasterMaster

I'm ordering a red S470DXQM soon. I look forward to the day when I can post it here :')


----------



## Bower1

I love my S470 which I put a D sonic in the bridge. However I wish it had a Lo Pro Edge. I like the ZR but I feel it is not as good as a low pro


----------



## aWoodenShip

Anybody else see those Sabers in the 2012 catalog? Pretty stuff in there. Saber Premium it looked like.


----------



## Swyse

aWoodenShip said:


> Anybody else see those Sabers in the 2012 catalog? Pretty stuff in there. Saber Premium it looked like.



I was disappointed by the 25th aniversary having 24 frets, a ZR, and no mini toggles, but other than that they looked good. The walnut topped one looks amazing.


----------



## aWoodenShip

Completely agreed on the walnut one, might have to buy that one so I don't kill myself when they discontinue it in 3 years. But with the Anniversary models, if not a ZR what would they have had?


----------



## Swyse

Well, when the S series came out, it had an original edge trem on it just like the RG series. Seeing as they still make that bridge, I'd like to have seen it on there. I just think the anniversary model should share atleast some of the features the old one had. The new body isn't shaped quite the same either, it has a deeper cutaway and a differently contoured back.


----------



## avenger

I got two S guitars now and am now a whore for 540's.

My first is a 91' S540 in some blue color 100% stock and mint (my love).

The second is a 87' 540SPRO or something like that. Modded to hell by previous owner. Pics will come up when I finish rescuing it from the "mods" the other guy did XD. He removed the 3 mini's and put in the super 5 way deal most have now. So disappointing but its becoming my main so I expect it to get banged around a bit.

TLDR Now a 540 whore XD


----------



## USMarine75

Wish they would make a production model more like this...


----------



## DslDwg

"S" Bodies rule - might even have to go out of my way to grab the new premium from overseas this year.

Here's mine with Mick's Blackouts - Completely came to life with the new pick-ups this thing fucking roars now.


----------



## Surgical Glove

I used to have an S540, was my pride and joy til some scumbag nicked it after a practice


----------



## theo

Gonna bling out my 99 MIJ s7420 this year, oh and I have a new S1XXV in green arriving in 2ish days


----------



## dres_x

USMarine75 said:


> Wish they would make a production model more like this...



holy facking shite! that's like...a saber jem! i've always wanted to make a saber pgm though...i just wish they'd make an s with a reverse headstock >.<


----------



## pushpull7

USMarine75 said:


> Wish they would make a production model more like this...



Is that a custom or something??


----------



## JaeSwift

It was a LACS made for Buz McGrath of Unearth, back when he was still with Ibanez.


----------



## pushpull7

thanks. Yeah, I really dig that!


----------



## MikeH

I suppose I can add my newest child.


----------



## Sephiroth952

USMarine75 said:


> Wish they would make a production model more like this...


That is just straight up sexy....


----------



## Knyas

JaeSwift said:


> It was a LACS made for Buz McGrath of Unearth, back when he was still with Ibanez.



This explains the striking similarities with the new LTD model. Well at least that's cleared up.


----------



## DslDwg




----------



## Shawn

My S7420. (1999)


----------



## Sephiroth952

DslDwg said:


>


----------



## pushpull7

DslDwg said:


>



looks like the one dude from steve vai's band has. WTh is his name.....searches turn up nada.


----------



## grifff

chrisharbin said:


> looks like the one dude from steve vai's band has. WTh is his name.....searches turn up nada.



Dave Weiner


----------



## pushpull7

grifff said:


> Dave Weiner



thanks!


----------



## DslDwg

grifff said:


> Dave Weiner



Yep - he posted here ages ago when he received from LACS - since has quit playing Ibanez. 

This guitar and the "S" bodies that Buzz was getting were so epic - I don't understand why Ibanez can't jerk it's head out of it's ass for a minute and realize those are the types of guitars that many consumers would go ape shit over. I know we got a couple of new "S" seven strings this year but holy fuck are they boring. So we have black, trans grey (might as well be black) and a boring trans red. Then they make a really cool premium and don't bring it to the USA. They also have a killer looking J-Custom also not introduced here.  How about these -


----------



## pushpull7

DslDwg said:


> Yep - he posted here ages ago when he received from LACS - since has quit playing Ibanez.



Thats a drag. Seems that several have jumped from them. I have my beauties and I think I'm mostly done. Next up is one of those guitar logistics I believe!


----------



## USMarine75

Ibanez Hoshino Gakki 100 Anniversary S100SPL | eBay


----------



## TheSixthWheel

My '93 SF470, EMG's, ghetto 3 way switch replacing the mindfuck nightmare switch VLX-91 and stainless steel refret. Still some work to go, but it's nearly where I want it.


----------



## Miek

Oh my, that's a very nice looking slab of mahogany.


----------



## DslDwg

We need more hard tail "S" bodies! 

I remember that 100th didn't that thing go for $10,000 or something nutz?


----------



## USMarine75

DslDwg said:


> I remember that 100th didn't that thing go for $10,000 or something nutz?


 
Prob... the eBay guy wanted $15k I think...


----------



## Pat_s1t

aWoodenShip said:


> Anybody else see those Sabers in the 2012 catalog? Pretty stuff in there. Saber Premium it looked like.


I found an S Premium yesterday while visiting my local store. Played really well, and looked beautiful. There was also another S770PB there, but it had a really weird looking top. Below the bridge was all burled, but above the bridge was nicely figured and not burled at all. Very strange. Anyway, I took a couple pics when I was there.











Notice that S770 I was talking about on the right. View it in normal resolution and you can get an idea of what I was talking about.


----------



## dres_x

Pat_s1t said:


> I found an S Premium yesterday while visiting my local store. Played really well, and looked beautiful. There was also another S770PB there, but it had a really weird looking top. Below the bridge was all burled, but above the bridge was nicely figured and not burled at all. Very strange. Anyway, I took a couple pics when I was there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice that S770 I was talking about on the right. View it in normal resolution and you can get an idea of what I was talking about.



Wow, looks classy! What was the price on it?


----------



## Pat_s1t

dres_x said:


> Wow, looks classy! What was the price on it?


I can't remember myself, but the tag in the picture kind of looks like $1049.90. That's CAD though, they'll probably be cheaper in the States.


----------



## pushpull7

One of those 770's was my first ibanez. It was pretty good but the pups needed to be replaced and I hated having the middle pickup on it so I sold it.


----------



## pushpull7

Pat_s1t said:


> I can't remember myself, but the tag in the picture kind of looks like $1049.90. That's CAD though, they'll probably be cheaper in the States.



We don't get S premiums.


----------



## MikeH

Got damn, that thing is classy.


----------



## Pat_s1t

chrisharbin said:


> We don't get S premiums.


At all? Now that I look, the S Premiums are listed on the Canadian Ibanez site, but not the American one. What's up with that?


----------



## -42-

Speaking of sabers...

Should I? prestige Ibanez 6 string electric guitar


----------



## PoonMasterMaster

Go play it! Seems like a pretty good price to me


----------



## USMarine75

Pat_s1t said:


> I found an S Premium yesterday while visiting my local store. Played really well, and looked beautiful. There was also another S770PB there, but it had a really weird looking top. Below the bridge was all burled, but above the bridge was nicely figured and not burled at all. Very strange. Anyway, I took a couple pics when I was there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice that S770 I was talking about on the right. View it in normal resolution and you can get an idea of what I was talking about.




^ What model is this? Is this a MIJ or Indochina/Korea model?


----------



## pushpull7

Pat_s1t said:


> At all? Now that I look, the S Premiums are listed on the Canadian Ibanez site, but not the American one. What's up with that?



I dunno, it really doesn't make sense though. This was another one I was kinda interested in we don't get

Electric Guitars - RG821 | Ibanez guitars (sorry it's not an S) 

Ours are only going to be red/blue.


----------



## Pat_s1t

USMarine75 said:


> ^ What model is this? Is this a MIJ or Indochina/Korea model?


It's an S970CW, released recently apparently. Made in the Indonesian Ibanez Premium facility/factory-place-thing.

http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/eg...72&color=CL01&year=2012&cat_id=1&series_id=75


----------



## metalgod72




----------



## Greatoliver

^ My god.

How many of those are modded? The paisley (? - the patterned one) looks amazing! And is that HSS 7 string a new body?

SO much envy!


----------



## metalgod72

Greatoliver said:


> ^ My god.
> 
> How many of those are modded? The paisley (? - the patterned one) looks amazing! And is that HSS 7 string a new body?
> 
> SO much envy!



I still own most of these....some I have sold but kept the really cool ones...the Paisley was really rare, made around the same time as the fenders, same fabric, same factory etc. The chrome one is obviously a mod, as is the lime green on with the single coil in the neck. The 7 string is from 1991, the first saber seven ever, only 400 made or so, pretty rare. thanks for the envy, I am very fortunate to have these amazing instruments.


----------



## Swyse

metalgod72 said:


> I still own most of these....some I have sold but kept the really cool ones...the Paisley was really rare, made around the same time as the fenders, same fabric, same factory etc. The chrome one is obviously a mod, as is the lime green on with the single coil in the neck. The 7 string is from 1991, the first saber seven ever, only 400 made or so, pretty rare. thanks for the envy, I am very fortunate to have these amazing instruments.



Such an "Uber" collection.


----------



## theo

...jus' sayin'


EDIT: Here's my thread http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/189946-ngd-s1xxv.html#post2898863


----------



## Konfyouzd

theo said:


> ...jus' sayin'



This looks like something out of the fast and the furious w/o the fast and furious decals... I like it.


----------



## Pat_s1t

theo said:


> ...jus' sayin'
> 
> 
> EDIT: Here's my thread http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/189946-ngd-s1xxv.html#post2898863


Saw one of these yesterday, in the same shop that had the nice S970CW. How much you get it for dude?


----------



## Randy

Serious Frank Gambale signature GAS lately. This is not helping.


----------



## theo

I bought it from Rich at Ibanez Rules.
The guitar, Ibby hsc and insured express international shipping was ~$850 AUS


----------



## JP Universe

^ that's not bad at all!!! Tempting haha


----------



## Shawn

theo said:


> I bought it from Rich at Ibanez Rules.
> The guitar, Ibby hsc and insured express international shipping was ~$850 AUS



Rich is a super cool guy to deal with.


----------



## Jackrat

My S5EX1




































It is now set up with Crunchlab+Liquifire set.


----------



## JamminJAP

I only wish she had 24 frets.......and a seventh string!

S1625FBNT Prestige MMmmmm yummy!!


----------



## Dropsonic

So I'm thinking about purchasing a Ibanez Premium S970CW.





Has anyone here tried this guitar out? And what is the general opinion in the community about the new 2012 models?


----------



## Pat_s1t

Dropsonic said:


> So I'm thinking about purchasing a Ibanez Premium S970CW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone here tried this guitar out? And what is the general opinion in the community about the new 2012 models?


Yes (see the last couple pages of posts). I tried one in my local Long and McQuade, and I have mad GAS for it. It's an incredibly nice looking guitar (see pics), and plays super well. There was actually some stuff I can't do on my current guitars (like this part of Sequioa Throne that I could on that S.

I'm really impressed with what the Premium factory is putting out. For an Indonesian facility, they sure have some fine craftsmanship.


----------



## -JR-

Really wish that S Premium was available in the US. Hopefully it'll be at summer namm.


----------



## Jackrat

Want that S Premium so hard...


----------



## Nakon14

Not at school right now to take a more proper picture of mine, but here's mine







I'm GAS'ing CRUCIALLY for a fluorescent green 25th anniversary, getting one as soon as possible lol


----------



## Milpitas Monster

Just got mine back from a borrowing friend. She's a "golden age" + 1 hahaha


----------



## theo

What's up with the custom made inlay?


----------



## Randomist

theo said:


> What's up with the custom made inlay?



I think they put that on some of the higher end models for a couple of years as a marketing ploy. They come up for sale sometimes as custom shop guitars, which they aren't, so maybe it worked.


----------



## USMarine75

^ for sale on guitarcenter used online... do a search for "Ibanez S". $2k. Ibanez J Custom S5400NT. I guess it's an ultra rare guitar... I did a search about this guitar and found this:

"1997 Showcase model, the S5400NT is a rare J Custom with only 12 pieces made. AAAA burl mahogany top, Ebony board, Lo Pro Edge, Di Marzio Tone Zone, Blue Velvet and Air Norton pickups"

Just search for this item#: 107541609


----------



## theo

WOW, that looks nice


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Wow that top is amazing.


----------



## MikeH

Fuck. Need $2000!


----------



## spawnofthesith

So its pretty certain now that my next guitar will be an S of some sort... just so many damn choices.

The new 25th anniversary model is super appealing to me, but at the end of the day, I think I might go used so I can snag some MIJ goodness.


----------



## Loomer

This thread is relevant to my interests!!

These are my Sabers: 






I've had the S7420 for about 5 years, probably 6 I think actually, and I can't understand why I didn't buy a 6-string Saber before. 

Seriously, anyone trying make a more ergonomic or elegant design might as well just quit. IMO it simply does not get better than the S-series.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Is there any easy way for one who lives in the US to acquire one of those new Premium S series?


----------



## Metamurphic

Oh Hai S Fans! Here's a few shots of my family. Enjoy!


----------



## Swyse

^ That purple S is awesome of the highest order.


----------



## poopyalligator

Metamurphic said:


> Oh Hai S Fans! Here's a few shots of my family. Enjoy!



Can you enlighten us a little more on that purple one?


----------



## Metamurphic

I was about to post a thread about the purple s7420 in the seven string guitars section but was called into work. I'll get that post up when i get home this evening. Keep an eye out.


----------



## Loomer

Oh god that Purple S is amazing. I've always wanted a hardtail S7 SO BAD!


----------



## trickae

Metamurphic said:


> Oh Hai S Fans! Here's a few shots of my family. Enjoy!



Dude that red yellow burst - whats the model number and where'd you get it from? Major gas!


----------



## GazPots

Yellow strings!  Amazing.


----------



## Swyse

trickae said:


> Dude that red yellow burst - whats the model number and where'd you get it from? Major gas!



SV5470f in dark sunset burst.


----------



## amonb

My New Old Stock S540LTD... not my pics but it's mine 

Thread here:

NOS 1995 Ibanez content! (56K... really??)


----------



## neurosis

Can't beat Metamurphic, but here is mine. Sounds really dark and angry for what it is. I have noticed a lot of you have the Petrucci Combo in them. Does it really sound that good? Congrats on the awesome guitars.

*Pictures:



























*


----------



## Metamurphic

neurosis said:


>


----------



## Vede

My new S5470Q in Wild Cherry Blossom:


----------



## neurosis

Metamurphic said:


>



It's nice, yes. I honestly don't know how all of these former models have lost so much market value. The woods and quality on this thing are really high. The bridge isn't bad to begin with and the pups are pretty balanced. I scratch my head to see how low people offer for these, more so after looking at the posterior korea models with the fugly scratch inlay.

Mate, your collection rocks. I wish I had a time machine.


----------



## neurosis

Vede said:


> My new S5470Q in Wild Cherry Blossom:




OH DIOS MÍO! As in OMG the spanish way... hahahaha. That toppppppppp!


----------



## MikeH

That 5470 is fucking amazing.


----------



## Sephiroth952

metalgod72 said:


>


1st pic: Hello fellow maple board s'er! Actually I think you were on the iby forum way back in the day, but I can't remember.

2nd pic: Congrats on owning my dream S! Those 540S7's are the total shit.


----------



## texshred777

Damn, major GAS for a S5470. The reported sustain issues are the only thing holding me back. It seems to be hit or miss, some people with post 2010 models are saying the issue has been remedied(weaker middle single coil I believe), while others are still reporting issues. 

That and my PRS fund. 

It seems to be hit or miss, some people with post 2010 models are saying the issue has been remedied(weaker middle single coil I believe), while others are still reporting issues.


----------



## gunch

texshred777 said:


> Damn, major GAS for a S5470. The reported sustain issues are the only thing holding me back. It seems to be hit or miss, some people with post 2010 models are saying the issue has been remedied(weaker middle single coil I believe), while others are still reporting issues.
> 
> That and my PRS fund.
> 
> It seems to be hit or miss, some people with post 2010 models are saying the issue has been remedied(weaker middle single coil I believe), while others are still reporting issues.



The wild cherry models that retailers were blowing out were 2011 models IIRC.


----------



## cfrank

Metamurphic said:


> Oh Hai S Fans! Here's a few shots of my family. Enjoy!



How much do the S7420FM go for? I found one in pretty crappy conditions (severe dings, even some paint missing and some rusty hardware) for about 350USD. Considering it's probably the first one i've ever seen here in my country i'm so tempted in jumping on it even though i would have to do some fret work and change some screws.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

J Custom S540 Japan Urushi Multicolor (signed by Satch and Vai at G3)
















J Custom SPB2-TR (1999 model w/Piezo)


----------



## texshred777

IbanezDaemon said:


> J Custom S540 Japan Urushi Multicolor (signed by Satch and Vai at G3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Custom SPB2-TR (1999 model w/Piezo)


 
Not helping the gas..not one bit.


----------



## ShredBorland

Blown by such amazing S series here but here's but S320 with EMG 85 in the bridge and a skull in the neck


----------



## fr4nci2c0

neurosis said:


> Can't beat Metamurphic, but here is mine. Sounds really dark and angry for what it is. I have noticed a lot of you have the Petrucci Combo in them. Does it really sound that good? Congrats on the awesome guitars.*
> *



I have the L/CL set in my S1620FB. The neck is just out of this world for leads/cleans and the bridge is insane for high gain tones its pretty ballsy. The CL sounds good clean too. I would say playing on a clean channel with both pickups selected is so smooth and balanced sounding. I have Dimarzio PAF pros in my RGT3120 and there not as good.


----------



## JamminJAP

Here is my S1625FBNT with her Ibanez family...
















I can't get a shot with my strat, tele, or les paul, since their made in USA they feel too stuck up to pose next to foregn gutars....


----------



## byrdparis

here is a new addition to my collection a SV5470

i borroed this picture though (sorry) 





but here is some clip that i did a few days ago with her.
all stock in the video.
i just flipped the pups for CL\LQ set


----------



## Dropsonic

byrdparis said:


> here is a new addition to my collection a SV5470
> 
> i borroed this picture though (sorry)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but here is some clip that i did a few days ago with her.
> all stock in the video.
> i just flipped the pups for CL\LQ set




Congrats man.
I really dig the top, and holy fuck if that isn't one of the coolest looking bridges ever!


----------



## byrdparis

no doubt! 
its so cool! and stay in tune perfectly even with no lock nut.


----------



## Gunnar

Into Obsidian said:


> Could someone tell me the name of this model? isnt the finish called onyx or something like that?



Ibanez s2170 SE (se is for swirled ebony)


----------



## Ape Factory

Here's my lot. Bought an S5470 and then went "S" crazy, picking up a MY2000 S1520NT, 1993 S540LTD, 2010 S5EX1 and I have a 1989 540S in DY on the way that has an unusual pickup layout for that model year H-S-H, and is apparently stock. We'll see. 

1993 S540 just after I got her back together after a thorough cleaning and a few small mods...has a PAF Pro bridge pickup although I just acquired an IBZ/USA F2 to replace it and return the guitar to stock. It's pretty much dead mint except for one minor chip and a bit of corrosion on the term. Was a real hidden gem covered in stickers on ebay.





S1520NT just after I'd gotten her back together. Swapped out the Edge Lo Pro for a new Edge Pro, noiseless strings and brass claw. Brass big block on the way. Has solderless wire system for the pickups and I have a pair of Breeds to swap in yet.





S5470, the guitar that started my S obsession and the only one I've had time to somewhat properly shoot in the studio.





Group shot! No details of the S5EX1 yet but I've made a few mods to it.


----------



## Tom 1.0

Always regret selling this one.


----------



## theo

awesome collection


----------



## Jake

My S15250fb with odd TRS trem instead of lo pro


----------



## Ape Factory

Brought the Bubinga into the studio at work today for some proper photos after getting her back together. MY2000 S1520NT, DiMarzio Breed pickups, solderless wiring system, ebony knobs, CTS brass pots (the good ones), brand new Edge Pro w/brass claw, noiseless springs, waiting for a brass block to arrive. Needs a bit of fret work but I had to get her back together before dropping it off at the luthier.


----------



## JamminJAP

Holy Fu#@* SH!&^#**%@ That looks amazing!!!!

I like the look of the white pickups! Was because of a reflection??

Need napkin now to clean up the drool...


----------



## Ape Factory

Yeah they're polished nickel and I shot it in what's called high key so anything chrome will just reflect the white.


----------



## rty13ibz98

rich


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Just bought this mint '93 FGM100. 'chyeah


----------



## Ape Factory

Wow, that must have cost a pretty penny. If you get the chance, could you take close ups of the pickup rings? I'd like to see how they're recessed vs. the stock 540. And if you pull the pickups, shoot the cavity too! Very nice buy, congrats.


----------



## Gregadethhh

my S series is in no way as much of a looker as some of you guys S series but here's my '06 S470 with DiMarzio Tone Zone in the bridge:
I included my JS1200 (previous owner had put the chrome top EVOs in) since it's essentially a fat bodied S


----------



## rty13ibz98

Satriani's are in actuality slightly modified Radius models. The R series is no longer a production model, so many newer players to ibanez assume that the satriani's are an extension of the saber line.


----------



## Ape Factory

It's Monday, time for more photos! It's a S5EXY time! S5EX1. Haven't done much to this one yet, replaced the horrid stock pickups with S5470 Prestige pickups and the stock knobs with zebrawood knobs. Needs a setup which I'll do tonight. And yes, I know I forgot to put the 5-way switch tip back on. Doh! Didn't notice til I pulled it out of the bag at work today.

I really like the zebrawood top but it needs different neck inlays (or none at all with ebony fretboard). The MOP stuff is too busy. Thinking this would be a killer guitar with an S Prestige neck. If I could just find one that didn't cost as much as the entire guitar!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

My God, that S is just delicious.


----------



## Ape Factory

Don't worry, I'm going to have a boring green vintage one here in a day or two, LOL.


----------



## Ape Factory

Boring jade green S5470, 1993, AANJ, fitted with brass big block, noiseless springs, brass, screws. Stock everything else. Amazing shape for a guitar this old. Not mint due to wear on the metal parts and a small nick on one corner but otherwise she's very clean and the neck has zero wear.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

So, here's a pic of my "new" '93 FGM100. Love it!

You can download a wallpaper version here: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5864881/fgm100_logo.jpg


----------



## Ape Factory

Wow. Just wow. I have a mint FGM400 neck coming in tomorrow for a build. I'll post pics.


----------



## Konfyouzd

GAS activated


----------



## The Griffinator

This thread needs more burl!




404 by The_Griffinator, on Flickr

Currently loaded with a Tom Anderson HO1+ in the bridge and HO1- in the neck. I had them lying around and finally got sick of the stock pickups so I threw them in there. They're amazing pickups, just a bit too vintage sounding for my taste. I'm really tempted to pick up an EMG JH set, the covers on them look like they would match the hardware colour perfectly.


----------



## parksed24

Ape-Factory, where on earth did you find a Zebra top S?! That's so awesome


----------



## Ape Factory

That was a limited edition model produced for Guitar Center only. It's currently a "project" guitar that's just about done. I swapped in a Prestige 24-fret neck amongst other things. Waiting for one last part and she'll be complete. Will post photos soon. Plus I have a 1997 FGM400 on the way that I just picked up. Should be here Thursday.


----------



## whatupitsjoe

How do you S fans feel about the Premium S line? I'm liking that 970W, though i think a maple board would have broken up all the brown and made the finish pop a little more. 
How do they compare to Prestiges quality wise? is a prestige worth the extra $600 or so?


----------



## theo

Can't speak for the s premium, but my RG1XXV (premium)plays better than my RG1550m (prestige).


----------



## Superwoodle

Just thought I'd drop this off.





That one on the right, fantastic quality for a non prestige! One of the best Ibanez's I had the opportunity to play.


----------



## Blasphemer

Superwoodle said:


> Just thought I'd drop this off.



You win.


----------



## MFB

What's that flamed one on the far right? 

I don't recall there ever being anything close to that with the S series either as a regular model or a Prestige over the last few years (given it's a ZR trem if my eyes are correct, that means it's still at best 4 years old?)


----------



## Ape Factory

MFB said:


> What's that flamed one on the far right?
> 
> I don't recall there ever being anything close to that with the S series either as a regular model or a Prestige over the last few years (given it's a ZR trem if my eyes are correct, that means it's still at best 4 years old?)



It's a 2010 S5EX1, same guitar I posted earlier in the thread. The one you're asking about is trans black whereas mine is a natural or honey tint. Not sure what they actually called my color. Edit: It was a Guitar Center only offering. Ibanez produced it strictly for them.


----------



## Ape Factory

This was dropped off to me yesterday, 1997 FGM400BB (Blazer Blue). More photos this afternoon when I get her in the studio.


----------



## Ape Factory

whatupitsjoe said:


> How do you S fans feel about the Premium S line? I'm liking that 970W, though i think a maple board would have broken up all the brown and made the finish pop a little more.
> How do they compare to Prestiges quality wise? is a prestige worth the extra $600 or so?



Take a look at Ebay. There are numerous Prestige that are on there for a very good price. You get the Wizzard HP neck instead of a Wizzard II, a matching neck to tremolo radius (430mm) and much, much better pickups. They also come in a really nice hard case and are definitely better than a standard S. I've not compared them to a premium side by side but if you find one on the bay for $100 more than a premium, I'd snag it in a heartbeat.


----------



## whatupitsjoe

Ape Factory said:


> Take a look at Ebay. There are numerous Prestige that are on there for a very good price. You get the Wizzard HP neck instead of a Wizzard II, a matching neck to tremolo radius (430mm) and much, much better pickups. They also come in a really nice hard case and are definitely better than a standard S. I've not compared them to a premium side by side but if you find one on the bay for $100 more than a premium, I'd snag it in a heartbeat.



problem is i have plenty of used guitars, i want something where I'm the first owner, perfect brand new frets and such. pickups are not problem I have a set of spare d-activators laying around and may experiment with Holy Diver/VHII or Blackhawks in the future. (opinions on pickup choices would be nice btw)


----------



## Ape Factory

I purchased mine used and there literally wasn't a mark on it, anywhere. Just be patient and look for a good deal. If you want new and want it set up right, I'd get it from Rich at Ibanezrules.com. He has service packages and can do whatever you'd like to the guitar. His prices are usually better than the big box stores too. I'd just inquire with him for exactly what you're looking for. He may have a deal or two on a Prestige as well.


----------



## Ape Factory

Adding updated photos of my modded S5EX1.
-RG1570Z neck
-"ebonized" fret board
-Zebrawood knobs stained dark
-switched out cosmo trem to black
-DiMarzio PAF Joe/Fast Track/Mo Joe pickups
-VLX91 switch and CTS brass shaft pots
-Ernie "Cobalt' strings
-Power Cosmo tuning keys (will probably switch to black)
-Waiting on black pickup rings

Old.....










New. My thought process was I wanted a less ornate neck, darker fret board and metal parts to highlight and emphasize the top instead of distracting from it.


----------



## Ape Factory




----------



## Ape Factory

Better shots of the FGM400BB after being cleaned up:


----------



## Ape Factory




----------



## theo

Nice s series' apefactory. Damn I want to get my hands on an fgm...


----------



## byrdparis

very cool axes! and beautiful pix!!


----------



## parksed24

Ape Factory said:


> That was a limited edition model produced for Guitar Center only. It's currently a "project" guitar that's just about done. I swapped in a Prestige 24-fret neck amongst other things. Waiting for one last part and she'll be complete. Will post photos soon. Plus I have a 1997 FGM400 on the way that I just picked up. Should be here Thursday.



That's got to be my favorite S series by a long shot, and the updated pics look great. That guitar is a stunner! I might have to start digging around the web to find one haha.


----------



## fr4nci2c0

I own a RGT3120, JacksonCOW7, 1992 RG550DXLB, and a '02 S1620FB. After alot of soul searching and seriously playing them each for an extended period of time hands down the S1620FB is my favorite by far. S players UNITE!!!!


----------



## DarthV

Nice S's guys! Here are my 2:

1993 s540, installed a PAF Joe + Mo' Joe.






2003 S470






Inside, the color is more dull orange, but in sunlight, it's almost molten!






Haven't really had S GAS for a while, I've fleshed out my guitar rack with MiJ RGs lately. Would kill for one of the rare S5470BW, though!


----------



## NeglectedField

My S320, bought in 2008. Seymour Duncan Distortion Trembucker in the bridge and Jazz in the neck.


----------



## 59Bassman

NeglectedField said:


> My S320, bought in 2008. Seymour Duncan Distortion Trembucker in the bridge and Jazz in the neck.



VERY nice guitar. May be one of the coolest looking S-series I've seen.


----------



## Jackrat

Ive since added abalone knobs. I also noticed that prestige model didn't have abalone s inlays or the ivoroid binding all the way around the neck and headstock like the GC models. And thank you for the kind words and compliments, my guitar is blushing.


----------



## jeleopard

Getting it on Monday! Can't wait! Can't decide on what pickups I want though :\ Also can't think of a name for her. Yes, I name my guitars, fight me.

(It's an S470 ^.^)


----------



## Drowner

Everytime i see one in stores and pick it up and play it, i love them. Then i always end up at the jack placement, and it put it back on the rack. Something so small and im completely turned off from buying.


----------



## tedtan

^ Drowner

I actually like the jack placement for functional reasons, if not aesthetically. It's a lot easier to keep from hitting the plug into a chair or desk when recording or otherwise playing sitting down (or when leaning over an amp to check the FX send/return connections, or a rack of mic pres to plug a mic in, etc.).


----------



## Yo_Wattup

Prepare for a 1991 540S ngd in the next week.... *exciteeeeed!*


----------



## tedtan

^ Yo_Wattup

These guitars (especially the Japanese made ones) kick ass, man. You won't be dissappointed.


----------



## Yo_Wattup

tedtan said:


> ^ Yo_Wattup
> 
> These guitars (especially the Japanese made ones) kick ass, man. You won't be dissappointed.



Awesome! This will be my first Japanese built instrument I've ever owned.  the guitar is in ibanez's neon purple color, which is not so much neon but purple-blue pearl. Lo-pro trem, ibz usa pups.... can't wait!


----------



## tedtan

I have eight or so of these older S's, including a 1989 540S-LTD in neon purple, pretty much like the one you describe except it has the original Edge instead of the Lo Pro. Its the heaviest guitar I've played except for some Les Pauls, but it kicks all kinds of ass. I also have a 1991 540S, which is also heavy, and it also kicks ass.

Unless your axe is damaged in shipping, expect a killer NGD.


Edit: The neon purple changes color depending on how the light hits it. On the S series, you can get a two tone look with both lavender and a metallic dark purple/dark blue showing at the same time - it doesn't show well in pics, but its pretty cool in person.


----------



## whatupitsjoe

anyone have issues with the ZR2 trem studs that adjust bridge height? I've stripped both of them in 2 months. the metal seems really week. give I ad doing a bunch of adjustments to get the guitar feeling right (s5470, just can't get it 100% so far) but now I can make any adjustments at all.


----------



## Ape Factory

They can be fragile. I have a V1.1 and the studs were delicate. I managed to damage one. I also had a V2.0 and the studs seemed higher quality (S5470) and I didn't have issues with them. I ordered the new studs from Rich to replace both on my S5EX1. I also use the nut to try and strengthen the wall of the stud where the allen head goes in AND I loosen the strings and block the trem from sinking down in back.Will take less effort to turn the studs and less chance of damage.


----------



## whatupitsjoe

Ape Factory said:


> They can be fragile. I have a V1.1 and the studs were delicate. I managed to damage one. I also had a V2.0 and the studs seemed higher quality (S5470) and I didn't have issues with them. I ordered the new studs from Rich to replace both on my S5EX1. I also use the nut to try and strengthen the wall of the stud where the allen head goes in AND I loosen the strings and block the trem from sinking down in back.Will take less effort to turn the studs and less chance of damage.



thanks for the tips. Its still under warranty so i didnt want to rip apart the trem myself. The NYC repair guy for ibanez already ordered new studs and should be ready to fix it by the beginning of April.

btw, i have one note that dies very quickly regardless of string height- 3rd string 16th fret. I'd heard something about this issue in the past but i wanted the guitar anyway. Any fixes? (the frets were recently leveled)


----------



## Ape Factory

Common. I minimized mine with a good setup and minimal neck relief. All the S series exhibit it, some more than others. My parts S, the S5EX1 body with Prestige neck is fairly good, the 1520 is equal to the FGM400 and a hair better than the S5EX1. The S5470, on certain parts of the neck is just a monster, better than my LP but worse than everything else in others. But it played so well overall that it was never an issue that I noticed. I also did a lot more high gain stuff with that guitar. It doesn't have anything to do with the fret level though. Sometimes it's literally just one spot on the guitar. I was going to experiment with a brass bar screwed into the headstock tool bracket holes. I just never got around to it. I may do that yet with one of my other S series. The FGM has the tool bracket on the back of the headstock already.


----------



## DeathMentaL

got an s520ex here converted to active with emg 81/60. Its a lovely light guitar but ill be selling it since i aint played it in over a year


----------



## rockstarazuri

Necrobump for what might become a NGD soon...


----------



## theo

You've gotta give us a hint now!


----------



## rockstarazuri

It's an S prestige ;D

It's gonna be here soon. Btw, what pickups do you put in your S guitars? I kind of like the default Hot Grinder pickups, but looking for a bit more clarity. Any suggestions?


----------



## theo

My S1XXV sounds fantastic with a PAF pro in the neck and dominion bridge. Here's a recording: https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/finally-foiled-1


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Personally, I would not go with Ibanez......because out of the few signature artists they have, they chose to give the guys in Asking Alexandria signature models. So maybe these guys are right on up there with Tosin Abasi and Steve Vai?... O.O

This is a big bullet to all the Ibanez fanboys out there to prove that Ibanez is NOT the best.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Personally, I would not go with Ibanez......because out of the few signature artists they have, they chose to give the guys in Asking Alexandria signature models. So maybe these guys are right on up there with Tosin Abasi and Steve Vai?... O.O
> 
> This is a big bullet to all the Ibanez fanboys out there to prove that Ibanez is NOT the best.


 
I think you need to read on how endorsements work:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/168316-endorsements-how.html

Just because Asking Alexandria aren't liked around these parts (don't like them myself) does not mean they don't deserve an endorsement. They toured their asses off, played in major shows and festivals, released albums that sell a lot. Subjective opinion on 'talent' means nothing here. Ibanez made a good move in giving these guys sigs that kids will actually buy, as opposed to a lot of internet talk that'd rather complain about the newest Meshuggah sig instead. 

Back OT: I really need to add an S Prestige to my arsenal. Good excuse to chuck a pair of Dimarzio Transitions on.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

The is a difference between getting an endorsement and getting your own signature model guitar...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Wings of Obsidian said:


> The is a difference between getting an endorsement and getting your own signature model guitar...


 
And it's called marketing.

Just as I mentioned, AA worked their asses off to get where they are... a hell of a lot better than most of us here. Kids buy their stuff and if Ibanez can cash in on making sig instruments for them so the fans can buy guitars just like their heroes, then that's exactly what will happen. And it has. This goes with every other major guitar company. 

There's a reason why Noodles is still on the Ibanez artist roster side by side all the other guys beneath Satch and Vai for all these years.


----------



## gunch

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Personally, I would not go with Ibanez......because out of the few signature artists they have, they chose to give the guys in Asking Alexandria signature models. So maybe these guys are right on up there with Tosin Abasi and Steve Vai?... O.O
> 
> This is a big bullet to all the Ibanez fanboys out there to prove that Ibanez is NOT the best.





You know I used to hate PRS because every Nu-Metal or Buttrock dork would use one... but then I grew up.

Judge a guitar based on it's own merits as an instrument for making music, not by reputation or streetcred.


----------



## JamminJAP

Dont feed the Troll!! look how many red flags this guy has had.....


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

​


JamminJAP said:


> Dont feed the Troll!! look how many red flags this guy has had.....



1.) not a troll
2.) got more green than red (unless you trolls are gonna try to do something personal about it...)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Still, your opinion sounds like blatant trolling.

And if it isn't, then I'm sorry sir, you're an idiot.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Still, your opinion sounds like blatant trolling.
> 
> And if it isn't, then I'm sorry sir, you're an idiot.



Darn it, you busted me. Ok, trolling session concluded. No more. Ever.


----------



## jeleopard

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Darn it, you busted me. Ok, trolling session concluded. No more. Ever.



I mean, you can believe that Ibanezes aren't the best (though, I don't recall anyone claiming to be in this thread. This a thread dedicated to the Ibanez Sabre line...), but to do so based on the fact that Asking Alexandria uses them?

That's like... Not using Cutco knives because Hitler did.  (translated: It's pretty ....ing stupid, dude)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^Exactly.

Besides, ESPs are better than Ibanez.


----------



## rockstarazuri

Back to topic 

Are Duncans good in Ibanez Sabers? Any recommendations?
If I were to go with BKP, what is best for leads?


----------



## JamminJAP

If you guys dont like Ibanez so much, What the hell are you reading a "S series" thread for?!! 

Then your here to start trouble and be a F&^*^ TROLL!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

rockstarazuri said:


> Are Duncans good in Ibanez Sabers? Any recommendations?
> If I were to go with BKP, what is best for leads?


 
The S series being mahogany gives some nice options. For Duncans, you can't go wrong with a Jazz/Custom combo. Great all round. Full Shred on the bridge is nice too. You can put whatever single in the middle. 

No solid experience on Bareknuckles though.


----------



## rockstarazuri

Was thinking of a JB in the bridge. Is it good?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

rockstarazuri said:


> Was thinking of a JB in the bridge. Is it good?


 
JB is also good, got it on my Les Paul and love it. No idea why I left that out of my post.  

Basically if you want more bite, go with the JB, if you want more growl, go Custom. 

I was gonna recommend the 59 for the neck as well (got that too and it's also awesome), though the Jazz is so smooth. 

You can't go wrong with either combination.


----------



## theo

As far as BKP goes, I've owned and played the painkiller, aftermath and blackhawk sets.

The blackhawks are my favourite. They're an extremely versatile pickup and sound really damn nice in every circumstance I've put them in so far.


----------



## whatupitsjoe

anyone throw a dominion bridge in an S5470 here? Thoughts?
Have D-Activators... thinking of going for a change. Choices are Blackhawk set, Dominion, or CrunchLab


----------



## theo

I have a dominion in my S1XXV bridge. It slays, here's my latest WIP with it:

https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/finally-foiled-1


----------



## IbanezDaemon

theo said:


> I have a dominion in my S1XXV bridge. It slays, here's my latest WIP with it:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/theo-goslett/finally-foiled-1


 
Fantastic!! That is great material. You need to be 
putting this out there if you're not already. Would buy!


----------



## theo

cheers man  a solo EP is on the way.


----------



## UltraParanoia

Without me scanning through 11 pages while at work... 

Is there an S Series with a reverse headstock?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

UltraParanoia said:


> Is there an S Series with a reverse headstock?


 




Nope. Not in production models as far as I know anyway. 

Buz McGrath had 2 LACS model Sabers with reverse headstocks (white and silverburst).











And Ken Susi had a natural finish one:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dammit, this thread is making me GAS for a Saber again. 

Has anyone ever tried the EGEN8 or Iron Label? How are they?


----------



## Chuck

Looks like I'll have a S470 soon


----------



## heregoesnothing

Not mine, but I REALLY WANT THIS NAO





















FGM400 Frank Gambale signature model


----------



## Ape Factory

That was my Frank Gambale. I actually had it for sale for some time with no bites. Finally sold it on ebay. Was a GREAT guitar and I could get just stupid low action on it. Actually regret selling it but I was contemplating a pickup swap and it was all original. Didn't want to mess with the original components.

I still have an extra FGM400 neck actually. Brand new. Just never got around to selling it.

There's a 1999 quilt FGM on ebay right now but he's asking a good chunk of change for it.


----------



## Don Vito

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dammit, this thread is making me GAS for a Saber again.
> 
> Has anyone ever tried the EGEN8 or Iron Label? How are they?


Haven't seen an Iron Label S, but the RG's are solid as hell. Would have bought it if it had inlays(can't see what I'm doing without them). 

Kind of off topic, but do those sticker inlays affect the tone at all?
Inlay Stickers Decals For Guitar and Bass, Ukulele... Removable Type


----------



## LetsMosey

I hate this thread... so much GAS.


----------



## rockstarazuri

Anyone knows if covered pickups (SD, BKPs) will fit in an Ibanez S (particularly S5470) without any mods?


----------



## Kaickul

Just wanted to share my workhorse, a 2005 SA260fm that has been heavily modified, DiMarzio Cruisers on the neck and Darkstars on the bridge.


----------



## theo

What other mods have you done?


----------



## whatupitsjoe

Liquid Rage said:


> Just wanted to share my workhorse, a 2005 SA260fm that has been heavily modified, DiMarzio Cruisers on the neck and Darkstars on the bridge.



Beautiful


----------



## canuck brian




----------



## DarthV

rockstarazuri said:


> Anyone knows if covered pickups (SD, BKPs) will fit in an Ibanez S (particularly S5470) without any mods?



Zimbloth @Axe Palace said that covered BKPs would be a tight fit for my s5470. Was going to buy a used covered nailbomb set, but I haven't heard from the seller in 3 weeks, so I'll probably go with a new uncovered set.


----------



## ibanezgitarrero

Here's my '99 Prestige S1520FB with a JS pickup configuration (DiMarzio PAF Pro at the neck and a FRED at the bridge). I really dig that Flamed Bubinga top, it has a very three-dimensional look to it.










































Edit: Real Ibanez nerds will notice that the '99 version didn't come with a truss rod cover. This is a retrofit that I did.  Also the stainless steel nut lock pad screws and the Schaller strap pins are not original.


----------



## Jake

ibanezgitarrero said:


> Here's my '99 Prestige S1520FB with a JS pickup configuration (DiMarzio PAF Pro at the neck and a FRED at the bridge). I really dig that Flamed Bubinga top, it has a very three-dimensional look to it.
> 
> Edit: Real Ibanez nerds will notice that the '99 version didn't come with a truss rod cover. This is a retrofit that I did.  Also the stainless steel nut lock pad screws and the Schaller strap pins are not original.


Sweet! I have a 00' S1520fb with a bkp painkiller in it and it absolutely rules. The top on mine is crazy as well.


----------



## heregoesnothing

ibanezgitarrero said:


> Here's my '99 Prestige S1520FB with a JS pickup configuration (DiMarzio PAF Pro at the neck and a FRED at the bridge). I really dig that Flamed Bubinga top, it has a very three-dimensional look to it.
> 
> Edit: Real Ibanez nerds will notice that the '99 version didn't come with a truss rod cover. This is a retrofit that I did.  Also the stainless steel nut lock pad screws and the Schaller strap pins are not original.



Is it just me or does the old prestige S series has thicker body than the early MIJ S series (S540, FGM)?


----------



## ibanezgitarrero

heregoesnothing said:


> Is it just me or does the old prestige S series has thicker body than the early MIJ S series (S540, FGM)?



I used to have an original 1987 Pro-540S and the body was not thinner than the S1520. I would say they are about the same, give or take 1..2mm.


----------



## brownsounds

Buuump. Anyone here own a S2170FB? Found one for a great price and just wanted to know what your opinion of the guitar is? Thanks!


----------



## tedtan

^ It's a Japanese made Prestige S-Series, so of course its a good model. The real question is what kind of condition is that particular S2170FB in and, secondarily what is the price. If the price is good for the condition, grab it.

Also, for the record, please don't post multiple posts/threads about the same topic. Post once and give folks a chance to respond and then, if they don't respond, bump that same thread rather than posting a new one. You'll usually get better responses that way. With multiple posts/threads on the same topic, you'll usually get a backlash and neg rep from the community.


----------



## brownsounds

Sorry...  can I get it deleted? It's actually a Korean model. Only has an emg 85 bridge pickup wired right now. Includes all of the original pickups though so I'll have to get that wired up and add a pickup selector switch. Other than that it is in great condition (no visible dings/dents). Letting it go for $400! Sounds too good to be true but I'll see when I check it out. Thanks for the advice on posting btw. Been a reader for a while so I decided to start posting. Guess I'm not off to the best start...haha.


----------



## SouthpawGuy

Got this one a couple of months ago, a lefty '94 MIJ S540LTD


----------



## 77zark77

! ti ekil I


----------



## SouthpawGuy

77zark77 said:


> ! ti ekil I



!sknaht


----------



## tedtan

brownsounds said:


> Sorry...  can I get it deleted? It's actually a Korean model. Only has an emg 85 bridge pickup wired right now. Includes all of the original pickups though so I'll have to get that wired up and add a pickup selector switch. Other than that it is in great condition (no visible dings/dents). Letting it go for $400! Sounds too good to be true but I'll see when I check it out. Thanks for the advice on posting btw. Been a reader for a while so I decided to start posting. Guess I'm not off to the best start...haha.



The Korean Prestiges are still great guitars, and $400 is a pretty good price, so I'd still say grab it.

Also, no need to delete the post. We're typically pretty laid back around here, so I was just trying to point you in the direction where you'll get help the quickest.


----------



## Given To Fly

I rescued this Ibanez SCR220BP from Guitar Center. It is a MIJ guitar (I didn't even have to look, I simply played a chord) from 1999. In fact, production began in 1999 and ended in 1999. I have only ever communicated with one other person who has ever actually owned one of these. He worked at Chesbro (former Ibanez distributer) and owned the same model but regretted selling it. He was able to provide some useful information though. Apparently, there were only 500 - 800 SCR220's in Black Pearl imported to the U.S. That may not sound very rare but, in comparison, there were only 872 UV7PWH's ever made and is considered a rare Universe. The spec's are extremely unusual and the SCR220 was the only guitar to have the "SCR" model designation. One thing this guitar has taught me is "MIJ" actually means something in terms of quality regardless of year or price. This is one of the better natural light photos.


----------



## brownsounds

tedtan said:


> The Korean Prestiges are still great guitars, and $400 is a pretty good price, so I'd still say grab it.
> 
> Also, no need to delete the post. We're typically pretty laid back around here, so I was just trying to point you in the direction where you'll get help the quickest.



Good deal. Appreciate it man!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

This may be a bit of a longshot...
But does anyone know of an S-series with a thicker neck?

I've always wanted an S540 ever since I learned about them, but the thinner neck worries me.


----------



## whatupitsjoe

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This may be a bit of a longshot...
> But does anyone know of an S-series with a thicker neck?
> 
> I've always wanted an S540 ever since I learned about them, but the thinner neck worries me.



ever come across one of the Korean made Prestiges? they had the thicker Wizard II Prestige necks. Forget which model numbers they were. S2170 may be one


----------



## tedtan

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This may be a bit of a longshot...
> But does anyone know of an S-series with a thicker neck?
> 
> I've always wanted an S540 ever since I learned about them, but the thinner neck worries me.



The SF470 was a fixed bridge (tune-o-matic style) S made from ~ '92-'94. It had a thicker, rounder neck profile, a ~12" fingerboard radius and was available in both 24.75" and 25.5" scale lengths.

There was also a SV470 that was a 25.5" scale S with a strat style trem that was made during the same time period.

I have an SF470 (24.75") and had the opportunity to play an SV470 at a music store once and they are both pretty cool axes. Definitely worth taking a look at if you want a thicker neck on an S body. And since they are Japanese models, they are still high quality, even though they weren't part of the higher end 540 line.

If you wanted one with a Lo Pro, you could probably find a 25.5" SF470 or SV470 neck with a bit of patience and bolt it onto a normal S body (just remember that the '92 model did not have the All Access neck joint, whereas the '93 and '94 models did, so you'd need to find the appropriate body for the neck).

You can see both in this 1993 catalog page from Ibanezrules:


----------



## brownsounds

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This may be a bit of a longshot...
> But does anyone know of an S-series with a thicker neck?
> 
> I've always wanted an S540 ever since I learned about them, but the thinner neck worries me.



Just picked up an S2170FB prestige and here are the specs on the neck.

Wizard II Prestige	
Scale: 25.5" 
Width at nut: 43mm	
Width at last fret: 56mm	
Thickness 1st fret: 19mm	
Thickness last fret: 21mm	
Radius: 400mm/15.748"

Incase you didn't know you can find info on all of their necks HERE.


----------



## oneblackened

I have an S970W with the most infuriating noise issues. Which is too bad because the guitar is great otherwise... 

On that note, I don't like the Evos in it now, what should I get for it? Titans?


----------



## theo

My S. I put petruccie Illuminators in it.


----------



## wat

theo said:


> My S. I put petruccie Illuminators in it.
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd...._=1420038688_fdafef0f5f2540ac29602c80cee556b4



What model is that?


----------



## whatupitsjoe

oneblackened said:


> I have an S970W with the most infuriating noise issues. Which is too bad because the guitar is great otherwise...
> 
> On that note, I don't like the Evos in it now, what should I get for it? Titans?



https://www.dropbox.com/s/7gc6xawyn1ydlu0/IntoTheFog-Preview.m4a?dl=0

the right channel are the titans in my S5470 through EZMix (awaiting reamping)


----------



## theo

wat said:


> What model is that?



S5527QFX


----------



## Randy D

theo said:


> S5527QFX



 

Dribble dribbble drool drool ...i have been gassing over this purple doom burst for sometime now. I own this beauty 











While i like the locking trem i still love that purple color......it is just sick



Cheers


----------



## Wolfhorsky

Bump. S570dxqm bbb actually more indigo than blue... Tuners swaped for autotrim planet waves, painted nut and pickup frames. Changed everthing possible to be black  only bridge left, but change would be pricey. Oh, and forgot. Infamous BL USA L500 xl bridge and L500R neck.


----------



## Omura

theo said:


> My S. I put petruccie Illuminators in it.



Epic facials, TFN shirt, S5527qfx... You sir are a WINNER.


----------



## theo

Haha thanks man!


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Pardon my under - construction post. Cell phone mess

This SIR27FT was (and is) my first "real" seven (after buying and returning an LTD M-17).












Had to file the nut for anything over .060. I think whatever I used for the G string didn't for either. 

I've heard a lot of negative stories about the IR's and their fretwork but everything's level with no sharp edges.


----------



## Milpitas Monster

New pickups, KGC brass block, now hardtailed.


----------



## Mad-Max

Love my Prestige S


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

I really don't know why the RG gets all of the love in the Ibanez camp.
I'd take an S-series of an RG any day of the week.


----------



## Ludgate

Best necrobump around here in a while.



Ordacleaphobia said:


> I really don't know why the RG gets all of the love in the Ibanez camp.
> I'd take an S-series over an RG any day of the week.



As much I love RGs, the older 22 fret Sabers have always been ergonomic perfection to me, without having to go headless that is. 

I think that the newer 24 fret production models have lost a little bit of that mojo; didn't stop me from getting one though. These are the two that I alternate between the most.


----------



## knet370




----------



## DSBzwo

Ludgate said:


> Best necrobump around here in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> As much I love RGs, the older 22 fret Sabers have always been ergonomic perfection to me, without having to go headless that is.
> 
> I think that the newer 24 fret production models have lost a little bit of that mojo; didn't stop me from getting one though. These are the two that I alternate between the most.



Thats exactly what i think about the S-Series. The only 24 Fret Saber i own is the most barely touched one...

Here's my former 6-Sting Backup Workhorse:

S620X in Walnut Flat
Piezo Double Edge, BKP C-Pigs, insane playability...










And this is my beloved S7420FM-TT:

Bridge was upgraded to a Lo-Pro 7, Pickups are DiMarzio D-Activators


----------



## zjb7777

My modded Ibanez S621QM. Has EMG 57/66 pickups (not for long lol) and I sanded the finish to get rid of the original burst, to leave just the color underneath, was originally Dragon Eye Burst.


----------



## Paincakes

Does an SV count as an S?

My Ibanez SV5470A in Crimson Wine


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Paincakes said:


> Does an SV count as an S?
> 
> My Ibanez SV5470A in Crimson Wine



How's the trem on the SV? I had an S5470F that was a killer guitar and I've been seriously considering replacing it with my tax return this year, but I've seen a couple of super clean SVs pop up in the same finish much cheaper. Something about having a trem without a locking nut just feels wrong to me, although I'm sure it'd be stable enough.

Not like I use my trems often anyways


----------



## Paincakes

Ordacleaphobia said:


> How's the trem on the SV?



It's fine for light usage, but don't expect any miracles if you pull some crazy stunts. I don't use it, and tuning stability otherwise exceeds my locking trems and fixed bridge guitars. The locking tuners probably help a lot.

Oh yeah, also string changes are a piece of cake!


----------



## Ludgate

DSBzwo said:


> And this is my beloved S7420FM-TT: Bridge was upgraded to a Lo-Pro 7, Pickups are DiMarzio D-Activators



That is the only 7-string I have perpetual GAS for. The ones with Wave inlays don't show up often, unfortunately. 

And something to consider if I ever win the lottery.

JCS16


----------



## downburst82

Mad-Max said:


> Love my Prestige S



I have the exact same one 

Awesome guitar! 

I had mine refretted in stainless and pleked. Ive also replaced the bridge pickup with a Dimarzio tone zone and shimmed the bridge saddles to perfectly match the neck radius


----------



## DSBzwo

downburst82 said:


> I have the exact same one
> 
> Awesome guitar!
> 
> I had mine refretted in stainless and pleked. Ive also replaced the bridge pickup with a Dimarzio tone zone and shimmed the bridge saddles to perfectly match the neck radius



I really dig those PB-tops... i guess yours plays like a dream with the new fretjob and the perfectly matching radius 

Here's one of my Prestige Sabers:

S1540FM-TTS

It's got new Lo-Pro and pickup rings since the old Hardware was all rusty. New pickups will be the next step...









I used rosewood knobs instead of gold ones...





Rosewood buttons on the tuners, to match the headstock veneer


----------



## Alex4R

I love the S-Series, heres my little collection, an '01 & '02 S1520FB, '00 S520WNF, an '91 FGM100 and a '15 PWM100.






I also picked this one up a few months ago since I had no fixed bridge at the time, and also the reverse headstock:


----------



## Siggevaio

I love the S series, too bad there aren't that many fixed bridge Prestige ones. Lots of eye candy in this thread


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Since I now have an S:






Got this S540 2 years ago, and gave it the white pickup treatment.


----------



## odibrom

I have this one 300kms from me at the right price... but being unemployed sucks big time... it would make company for my other S540 from '95/'96... though I don't play much with 6 stringers...


----------



## DSBzwo

Alex4R said:


> I love the S-Series, heres my little collection, an '01 & '02 S1520FB, '00 S520WNF, an '91 FGM100 and a '15 PWM100.



Wow... These FB tops on the 1520s look completely different!

My choice would be the '01, since i love the rarish galaxy inlay... 



Bloody_Inferno said:


> Got this S540 2 years ago, and gave it the white pickup treatment.



Dat Maple board! 

Does it already have an AANJ?



odibrom said:


> I have this one 300kms from me at the right price... but being unemployed sucks big time... it would make company for my other S540 from '95/'96... though I don't play much with 6 stringers...



Maaaaan, go for it! The S2020X is a great catch and a real player!

I also got one... Pics to come later.


----------



## Sephiroth952

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Since I now have an S:
> Got this S540 2 years ago, and gave it the white pickup treatment.


I own the cousin of yours. 
Is yours a 93?


----------



## Ludgate

DSBzwo said:


> Wow... These FB tops on the 1520s look completely different!
> 
> My choice would be the '01, since i love the rarish galaxy inlay...



I've had a similar experience. Here's the "top" on a 1620 I used to own. Way different compared to my 1520 that I showed a few posts back. 







Also, that S540 with the maple fretboard is something that I haven't had luck finding. When I do, it's usually beat to death. 

If anyone wants to let their oiled mahogany version go, you know who to look for. 






EDIT: Mad jealous of Sephiroth952.


----------



## DSBzwo

Ludgate said:


> I've had a similar experience. Here's the "top" on a 1620 I used to own. Way different compared to my 1520 that I showed a few posts back.



Seems Bubinga comes in many different textures. I was hoping one of my axes would match the Bubinga veneer of my Hifi speakers. But for my 1620...

 Not even close:





The 8 in the background seems a much better fit, but in the same light its far to bright:






And of course, as promised...

my S2020X:





Made the KJG-Mod and installed a set of C-Pigs. I just love the black battleworn covers.


----------



## odibrom

DSBzwo said:


> (...)
> Maaaaan, go for it! The S2020X is a great catch and a real player!
> 
> (...)



I would if I had enough spare money. Let see how tomorrow goes and I probably will (job interview)... wish me a new guitar  for that's what jobs are for.




DSBzwo said:


> (...)
> 
> my S2020X:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made the KJG-Mod and installed a set of C-Pigs. I just love the black battleworn covers.




If I manage to get that one, I'll put some new pickups and do the KGJ mod as well, but I'll also add some TripleShot pickup rings from Seymour Duncan and modify the wiring at the switch. It will become the ultimate flexible guitar with almost all possible coil combos.


----------



## DSBzwo

odibrom said:


> I would if I had enough spare money. Let see how tomorrow goes and I probably will (job interview)... wish me a new guitar  for that's what jobs are for.
> 
> If I manage to get that one, I'll put some new pickups and do the KGJ mod as well, but I'll also add some TripleShot pickup rings from Seymour Duncan and modify the wiring at the switch. It will become the ultimate flexible guitar with almost all possible coil combos.



TripleShot-rings could well be the only way to realize it without drilling, since it might be next to impossible to fit a push/pull pot in that small and crowded control cavity...





Good luck for the intervew!
I know how it feels having a serious GAS with the lack of money/job at the same time... There were times when i didnt touch my car for at least 2 months, because i couldnt afford refueling, and i ate nothing but the cheap spaghetti with tomato sauce for 0,59 the pack every f**king day, just to fund the RG2027X that came up surprisingly.


----------



## Randy

Not sure how I missed this thread but here's the Jason Becker tribute S520 I was formerly the owner of:


----------



## DSBzwo

Meeean, thats hot!


----------



## odibrom

DSBzwo said:


> Good luck for the intervew!
> (...) just to fund the RG2027X that came up surprisingly.



Thanks

Interesting you mention those... I got my second RG2027X last year (NGD thread HERE)...

What's worst is that I found an RG1027XL also near by... so many guitars and so little money...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Sephiroth952 said:


> I own the cousin of yours.
> Is yours a 93?



Nice. 

Mine has an AANJ so yeah it's a 93.


----------



## Mad-Max

downburst82 said:


> I have the exact same one
> 
> Awesome guitar!
> 
> I had mine refretted in stainless and pleked. Ive also replaced the bridge pickup with a Dimarzio tone zone and shimmed the bridge saddles to perfectly match the neck radius



I got mine in a trade back in the summer. It wasn't really what I was looking for at the time, but I gave it a chance and I'm sure glad I did! It's one of my most played guitars! An absolute workhorse. It's also 10 years old, but by the looks of it, you can't even tell, which is why I decided to get it!

How does the Tone Zone sound in the bridge? I have a Tone Zone in my Destroyer that I think is fantastic, and was thinking about getting another for this one and wasn't sure how it would react.


----------



## Ludgate

J.custom limited edition, JCS1601, taken from Ibanez Japan's Instagram page.


----------



## DSBzwo

Ludgate said:


> J.custom limited edition, JCS1601, taken from Ibanez Japan's Instagram page.





Hmm its got a Mini-Toggle between the knobs... does it feature Piezos?


----------



## Ludgate

Not sure about that as well, no information about it at the moment. 

It would definitely be pretty cool to see Edge Zero trems (I'm guessing from the picture) come with Piezo saddles.


----------



## ofdustandnations

Not as cool as some of the more classic S series on here, but here is my S5470f in Viking Red. Probably my favorite prestige i've owned so far!


----------



## hilljack13

I'm looking at buying a SIX20DBG. Anyone want to make a deal?


----------



## Ludgate

ofdustandnations said:


> Not as cool as some of the more classic S series on here, but here is my S5470f in Viking Red. Probably my favorite prestige i've owned so far!



That's nice! The S5470 will probably become a classic in its own right, just from the number of variants it has had over the years. Always lusted for one of the rare burled walnut topped ones, or the wild cherry blossom quilts.


----------



## DarthV

Ludgate said:


> That's nice! The S5470 will probably become a classic in its own right, just from the number of variants it has had over the years. Always lusted for one of the rare burled walnut topped ones, or the wild cherry blossom quilts.



I'm so glad I found my burled walnut. There were only a handful that were brought into NA. Had been looking at used Prestige models @ Sam Ash one night and noticed the red viking 5470 looked a little odd. Jackpot! I've replaced the humbuckers with a pair of Titans, so much clearer than the stock ones!


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Ludgate said:


> That's nice! The S5470 will probably become a classic in its own right, just from the number of variants it has had over the years. Always lusted for one of the rare burled walnut topped ones, or the wild cherry blossom quilts.



There's one up on the bay right now that I've been thinking about picking up.
It's a little dinged up, though, which sort of defeats the purpose.


----------



## Ludgate

DarthV said:


> I'm so glad I found my burled walnut. There were only a handful that were brought into NA. Had been looking at used Prestige models @ Sam Ash one night and noticed the red viking 5470 looked a little odd. Jackpot! I've replaced the humbuckers with a pair of Titans, so much clearer than the stock ones!



Wow, that's a beauty, did you give yours a gloss refinish? I believe they came out of the factory with a flat/matte finish. 



Ordacleaphobia said:


> There's one up on the bay right now that I've been thinking about picking up.
> It's a little dinged up, though, which sort of defeats the purpose.



If you're referring to this, it's posted by one of many Japanese resellers on eBay that do not actually have inventory/stock of the item. Pretty unscrupulous if you ask me.

In this case, the actual guitar is being sold by Shinamura and can be found here for way cheaper.


----------



## DarthV

Ludgate said:


> Wow, that's a beauty, did you give yours a gloss refinish? I believe they came out of the factory with a flat/matte finish.



Pretty sure the 2008 models were all gloss.


----------



## Ludgate

DarthV said:


> Pretty sure the 2008 models were all gloss.



Hmm, that's a strange one, you're right that most variants were gloss, but the burled walnut ones were the exception. The few examples I've seen all came in the Red Viking Flat finish. 

Here is someone's BW for reference:





And the one for sale that (i think) Ordacleaphobia was talking about:





Even so, I won't rule out the probability that it might be one of those regional exclusive spec things that Ibanez likes to do. Or maybe even a production sample?


----------



## DarthV

Here's the NGD post from a couple years ago:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=237752

Those pics were done under less than flattering lighting, but definitely not matte! I did buy it used, so who knows if a previous owner had the top sanded then refinished.


----------



## ricky bobby

Picked this up in a trade for a usa Strat I never played. Before this all I've owned were Gibsons, Guilds, and Fenders. Still not quite sure what lured me in with this guitar, but 3 (soon 4) more Ibanez guitars have followed.. 

S2170fb









I've played a few of these same models at my local GC's, but for some reason the action on this particular one is real percussive and just speaks to me. It has stolen the Daily Player title from my LP Standard for the last 4 years now.


----------



## Ludgate

Nice! Have you got a Japanese Ibby to compare it with? Haven't had the chance to try out one of the Korean-made Prestiges.


----------



## Ludgate

DarthV said:


> Here's the NGD post from a couple years ago:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=237752
> 
> Those pics were done under less than flattering lighting, but definitely not matte! I did buy it used, so who knows if a previous owner had the top sanded then refinished.



Wow... 

Regardless, I think the gloss on yours looks much better than the matte ones.


----------



## DSBzwo

Ludgate said:


> Nice! Have you got a Japanese Ibby to compare it with? Haven't had the chance to try out one of the Korean-made Prestiges.



AFAIR the Wizard 2 neck is thicker than the bubinga striped one on the older Prestiges, such as the 1220/15**/16** series. I think the body is also a tad thicker and (surprisingly) lighter.

Can't tell much about the quality since i didn't own it myself, but a friend of mine. Fret job looked quite good... i think there were some minor details, which i liked better at my MIJ Prestige, but i don't remember them since it's been years...


----------



## Mad-Max

ricky bobby said:


> Picked this up in a trade for a usa Strat I never played. Before this all I've owned were Gibsons, Guilds, and Fenders. Still not quite sure what lured me in with this guitar, but 3 (soon 4) more Ibanez guitars have followed..
> 
> S2170fb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've played a few of these same models at my local GC's, but for some reason the action on this particular one is real percussive and just speaks to me. It has stolen the Daily Player title from my LP Standard for the last 4 years now.



Exactly like mine but with a different top. These guitars have mojo! nice score mate!


----------



## ricky bobby

Mad-Max said:


> Exactly like mine but with a different top. These guitars have mojo! nice score mate!



I dig it! But I'm just waiting on that tax return to pick up a PWM100. Thicker swamp ash body.. If only I can find one at a reasonable price


----------



## Mad-Max

ricky bobby said:


> I dig it! But I'm just waiting on that tax return to pick up a PWM100. Thicker swamp ash body.. If only I can find one at a reasonable price



I hear ya. Got mine in on a trade as well and lucked out that way. I'd almost be tempted to see if there's another for sale with a different top, but I need to buy an SSS guitar before anything else. 

It was funny because I wasn't even remotely in the market for it. I was just trying to sell this one guitar I had and use that money to get whatever I wanted, but got offered the Prestige S for it and couldn't refuse. Now it's a similar thing with the fact that it's my most played guitar out of the bunch that I have. Probably because it's the newest (to me), but it's got a great sound and plays like butter.


----------



## odibrom

Ludgate said:


> Not sure about that as well, no information about it at the moment.
> 
> It would definitely be pretty cool to see Edge Zero trems (I'm guessing from the picture) come with Piezo saddles.




I'd guess it is a coils split, a blower switch or something alike, but it depends on what the main switch is doing. Piezo Ibanez usually have 2 output jacks and a 3rd knob for piezo volume...


----------



## Ludgate

odibrom said:


> I'd guess it is a coils split, a blower switch or something alike, but it depends on what the main switch is doing. Piezo Ibanez usually have 2 output jacks and a 3rd knob for piezo volume...



Well the specs are out now that they are for sale. It is indeed a coil tap for both pickups which are the Dimarzio Fusion Edge found in Iron Labels. The main switch would probably be a 3-way instead of 5-way.


----------



## Ludgate

DSBzwo said:


> AFAIR the Wizard 2 neck is thicker than the bubinga striped one on the older Prestiges, such as the 1220/15**/16** series. I think the body is also a tad thicker and (surprisingly) lighter.
> 
> Can't tell much about the quality since i didn't own it myself, but a friend of mine. Fret job looked quite good... i think there were some minor details, which i liked better at my MIJ Prestige, but i don't remember them since it's been years...



Hmm, I've found a Korean Prestige S4170AB near me for sale, which is probably the only neck-through S series guitar (other than its predecessor) that isn't a J.custom. 

But it sounds like I wouldn't get along with the Wizard 2 at all. I'm one of the few that actually like how thin the Super Wizard (bubinga striped) necks are. Shame...

I think this one belongs to a fellow SSO member.






How often do you see Ash Burl on an Ibanez?


----------



## tedtan

If you don't want it, send me a link. I may grab it.


----------



## Spicypickles

A Korean prestige? That's a thing?


----------



## cubix

Spicypickles said:


> A Korean prestige? That's a thing?



They were made in Korea for a while yes, now they are back to Japan as far as I know.

BTW Ibanez... Why the constand pickup rings on the S series???? Only on 6 string? Get rid of those ugly things, with that slim body the guitar looks so cramped in the pickup department, especially with the single in the middle. Always hated the rings on the S series


----------



## Jake

Spicypickles said:


> A Korean prestige? That's a thing?



Yeah it was just the S Series Prestige's if I remember correctly for a few years.


----------



## Ludgate

cubix said:


> BTW Ibanez... Why the constand pickup rings on the S series???? Only on 6 string? Get rid of those ugly things, with that slim body the guitar looks so cramped in the pickup department, especially with the single in the middle. Always hated the rings on the S series



That used to bug me too but I've kind of gotten used to it. 

The newer hardtail models like the S5521Q have also gotten rid of the rings.

I've heard speculation that wood mounted pickups aren't possible on trem-equipped S Series bodies but I honestly think Ibanez just do it for more product variation.

Case in point, the SV series:


----------



## cubix

Definately not true, the singlecoil in the middle is body mounted and the SV you showed has the same cavity on the back... Loose the rings Ibanez!


----------



## SonicBlur

This is the one that started my love for Ibanez! S520EX. Only mods are a good setup and the Seymour Duncan JB/Jazz pickups. I hope to pick up another higher end S series Ibanez soon!


----------



## Ludgate

cubix said:


> Definately not true, the singlecoil in the middle is body mounted and the SV you showed has the same cavity on the back... Loose the rings Ibanez!



That's exactly what I'm saying. 

Ibanez can do it, they just don't want to.


----------



## odibrom

About those rings... I replaced mines with triplshots from Seymour Duncan, now the guitar has about 81 tones (many are pretty similar, but some are quite different) to use instead of the original 5... It also has a Push/Pull Volume...


----------



## tedtan

Spicypickles said:


> A Korean prestige? That's a thing?





Jake said:


> Yeah it was just the S Series Prestige's if I remember correctly for a few years.



The S series Prestige guitars and the the Sound Gear Prestige basses were made in Korea in 2005 and 2006 IIRC (I don't think the BTB bases were ever made in Korea). Before 2005 and after 2006 the prestiges were/are made in Japan.


----------



## odibrom

By the year 2000/01 I had a Korean BTB 6 stringer, but it was not a Prestige one. Sold it to get my first RG2027XVV brand new...


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

Hey Guys,

Ive been dreaming of a Ibanez S since I was a eleven year old boy browsing through guitar catalogs.

For the past years Ive been playing sevenstrings exclusively. I'm looking for a sevenstring S, but had to realize they are quiet rare. I want a sevenstring prestige with H-H configuration. What should I be looking for? Can anyone give me a hint, so I can join your lovely club? 

Thanks!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

drjeffreyodweyer said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Ive been dreaming of a Ibanez S since I was a eleven year old boy browsing through guitar catalogs.
> 
> For the past years Ive been playing sevenstrings exclusively. I'm looking for a sevenstring S, but had to realize they are quiet rare. I want a sevenstring prestige with H-H configuration. What should I be looking for? Can anyone give me a hint, so I can join your lovely club?
> 
> Thanks!



In recent times, if you want a trem grab an S5527 or the slightly older S5427. They're nearly identical, just different bridges which are going to come down to preference. They shouldn't be too hard to find. Likewise with the fixed bridge S5527/S6527, which share the same specs minus pickups. 

I'm not sure which models Germany received specifically, but I'm sure they got at least one of those in the overall EU region. 

If you feel like hunting rarities, the early 00's S7420 (not to be confused with later MIK/MII examples) is pretty much your only bet. 

Now, if you want something SUPER rare, and don't mind HSS pickup configurations, there's the S5407.


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

Wow this is exactly what I needed. Thank you so much! Now lets go hunting


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

Pro tip: search for "S7420FM", to show just the pretty ones.


----------



## Schpyder

Hi S thread! I think for my first SSO post I'll drop one here. I recently (about two months ago) acquired my first Ibanez, first Prestige, and first S all in one go: a barely-touched S5521BRB.












It's absolutely lovely, and pretty much the perfect guitar, IMO. The neck is amaaaaaaaaazing, light and thin body, hardtail, HH pickups, locking Gotoh tuners, no obnoxious quilt top or gold hardware (looking at you, S5521Q), almost everything I was looking for. 

The V7/V8 pickups were pretty underwhelming though, both with high gain and anything close to clean-ish, but that was cleared up once I swapped in a set of BKP Nailbombs. Now it absolutely rips for everything.


----------



## Glades

Schpyder said:


> Hi S thread! I think for my first SSO post I'll drop one here. I recently (about two months ago) acquired my first Ibanez, first Prestige, and first S all in one go: a barely-touched S5521BRB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's absolutely lovely, and pretty much the perfect guitar, IMO. The neck is amaaaaaaaaazing, light and thin body, hardtail, HH pickups, locking Gotoh tuners, no obnoxious quilt top or gold hardware (looking at you, S5521Q), almost everything I was looking for.
> 
> The V7/V8 pickups were pretty underwhelming though, both with high gain and anything close to clean-ish, but that was cleared up once I swapped in a set of BKP Nailbombs. Now it absolutely rips for everything.



That's absolutely gorgeous dude. I love it!

My dream guitar would be a S-series 7 string in 26.5" scale with Edge Zero. There is something about the sabres that is just sooo sick.


----------



## Ludgate

Man, I've been on an Ibanez purge as of late, and I'm down to just one S Prestige. 

Looking through old pics can definitely give you a bad case of seller's remorse.  

At one point, I had a small S540 collection going on. 










This pink one was a little special. It was a limited edition spot model for Ikebe-Gakki iirc. No pickup rings, matching headstock and look at the thickness of that maple top!


----------



## asfeir

Ludgate that last one is gorgeous! did you let it go?


----------



## Ludgate

asfeir said:


> Ludgate that last one is gorgeous! did you let it go?



Yes, unfortunately.


----------



## asfeir

Ludgate said:


> Yes, unfortunately.



Where was I when it went for sale


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Ludgate- out of curiosity, are you the guy that just sold that S6CST a couple months ago? 
Photos seem awfully similar.

I almost bought that guitar


----------



## Ludgate

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Ludgate- out of curiosity, are you the guy that just sold that S6CST a couple months ago?
> Photos seem awfully similar.
> 
> I almost bought that guitar



If you're referring to the one that was on Reverb, then yea, that was me. I had posted pictures of it in this thread before, that might explain the familiarity. 

Unfortunately my obsession with Ibanez has started to wane. Still GASing for one of the newer J.Custom S though.


----------



## SalsaWood

My S5527QFX Prestige 7.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

SalsaWood said:


> My S5527QFX Prestige 7.
> View attachment 56320



I love the Ibanez purple doom burst. Gorgeous.


----------



## Konfyouzd

MaxOfMetal said:


> In recent times, if you want a trem grab an S5527 or the slightly older S5427. They're nearly identical, just different bridges which are going to come down to preference. They shouldn't be too hard to find. Likewise with the fixed bridge S5527/S6527, which share the same specs minus pickups.
> 
> I'm not sure which models Germany received specifically, but I'm sure they got at least one of those in the overall EU region.
> 
> If you feel like hunting rarities, the early 00's S7420 (not to be confused with later MIK/MII examples) is pretty much your only bet.
> 
> Now, if you want something SUPER rare, and don't mind HSS pickup configurations, there's the S5407.


This. I just got an S5527. It's a very nice guitar.


----------



## gunch

There was a SF470 on reverb for 399 recently but it went very quickly  no thin body S classics on there either right now


----------



## SalsaWood

A MY2017 I put together and played for about 10 minutes. Sadly, I sold it very recently, but it's gone to a good home.


----------



## Glades

SalsaWood said:


> A MY2017 I put together and played for about 10 minutes. Sadly, I sold it very recently, but it's gone to a good home.
> View attachment 56332



Ibanez needs to make this one with a Trem, and all gold hardware. Sick!


----------



## Ludgate

Just found out that this exists. Apparently a prototype that shares the same specs as the RG variant.


----------



## Sephiroth952

That big stripe down the center is the biggest turn off. Why bother making it look like a neck through if it isn't.


----------



## Ludgate

That's the only thing that puts me off as well, but hey it's a prototype. 

If these specs trickle down into production, I'm almost willing look past the fact that it doesn't have a Lo-Pro.


----------



## Leviathus

NOOO INDDOOSSS!!!!!!


----------



## Ludgate

Embrace it. A Japanese version will probably cost J.custom money.

EDIT: Since J.custom prices vary, what I meant to say was a Japanese version will probably cost (insert boutique brand name) money.


----------



## Leviathus

Alex, i'll take the green quilt MIJ for 2k flat please.


----------



## Ludgate

But but... it doesn't have a thick top, stainless steel frets and you know, fancy woods that look fancy. 

.
.
.

Alright, you got me, I'm probably never buying a Premium.


----------



## arablue

Does anyone know if Ibanez ever made a fixed bridge model like the S521 but Prestige? Im more interested in the stripped down versions


----------



## gunch

arablue said:


> Does anyone know if Ibanez ever made a fixed bridge model like the S521 but Prestige? Im more interested in the stripped down versions



S5521 but it's way more expensive than say, a RG652FX. And the plain non FM or QM version is discontinued, those are too I guess since they changed it into the S6521 for 2017.


----------



## arablue

silverabyss said:


> S5521 but it's way more expensive than say, a RG652FX. And the plain non FM or QM version is discontinued, those are too I guess since they changed it into the S6521 for 2017.


Thanks for the response. Maybe one of these days


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

I have bad luck with the S.... 

I have a 1993 and it is KILLLLLLER...But the neck got warped somehow and I cannot find a replacement 

I got the first S5470 when they came out and the guitar was lifeless. Took a HUGE hit on resale.

I love the S but they have been bad to me.


----------



## Mathemagician

You know, I thought that S had actually launched...


----------



## cip 123

Damn I need another Ibby S...


----------



## Dcm81

Ludgate said:


> But but... it doesn't have a thick top, stainless steel frets and you know, fancy woods that look fancy..



But it does!! Look at the feckin thickness of that thing it's amazing - never thought I'd see an Ibby with that thick of a top!!


Ludgate said:


>


----------



## Ludgate

Dcm81 said:


> But it does!! Look at the feckin thickness of that thing it's amazing - never thought I'd see an Ibby with that thick of a top!!



That was my (somewhat sarcastic) reply to Leviathus' comment on getting a S6521 instead. 

If we're talking S series only, the J.customs have tops of similar thickness (often hidden by binding), I used to own an Ikebe spot model S540 that was also half maple top, half mahogany body. The RGA321 comes to mind as well.


----------

